# Mark the day; neuter or spay: Humane Society begins 'Spay Month'



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Feb 22, 2009 (Tulsa World - McClatchy-Tribune Information Services via COMTEX) -- It is a heart-breaking fact: there are millions more dogs and cats in the United States than there are people willing to provide them with a loving home.

According to the Humane Society of the United States, more than 3 million cats and dogs are euthanized in shelters every year.

To encourage more pet owners to spay and neuter their pets, the Humane Society of Tulsa is expanding its usual "Spay Day" in February to "Spay Month." This means pet owners have the rest of the month -- meaning through Saturday -- to apply for the free assistance courtesy of VCA Hospitals.

Pet owners can register in person, by phone or via the Internet.

"Spay/neuter protects pet health, improves pet behavior and lessens the burden on animal shelters and taxpayers," said Gina Gardner, president of the Humane Society of Tulsa. "We are inviting our citizens to register for the spay or neuter of at least one animal in honor of Spay Day USA 2009." Organizers say spaying and neutering help the community in many ways. Homeless animals get into the trash and may attack or bite. Spaying and neutering reduce the overpopulation of animals, help reduce the risk of some health problems and can also reduce some behavioral problems in some animals.

The Humane Society of Tulsa is a local, nonprofit organization committed to promoting responsible pet ownership and population control. The group strives to accomplish these goals by working with the community to provide education, counseling and assistance on pet care.

The local organization is a no-kill animal shelter for the area, not affiliated with any other rescue groups or any city shelter.

To register --Stop by the Humane Society of Tulsa, 6232 E. 60th St. (near 60th and South Sheridan), Monday through Saturday from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m --Call the adoption center at 495-3647 --Go to tulsaworld.com/tulsapets David Harper 581-8359 [email protected] To see more of the Tulsa World, or to subscribe to the newspaper, go to Tulsa World: Home Page. Copyright (c) 2009, Tulsa World, Okla. Distributed by McClatchy-Tribune Information Services. For reprints, email [email protected], call 800-374-7985 or 847-635-6550, send a fax to 847-635-6968, or write to The Permissions Group Inc., 1247 Milwaukee Ave., Suite 303, Glenview, IL 60025, USA.


----------

